# Board Software "update"



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2020)

Sorry for the change, wasn't really my desire.. let me know what bugs you have and ill try and get them fixed.  The client site for invision is pretty overwhelmed but well get it ironed out.

I konw Tapatalk is shot, I have to get a new update from them, will do that this weekend


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm starting to learn it all. Where's the notifications bell on mobile?

P.s. this almost got lost before the spamming. Is there a way to remove the spam thread from the activity feed?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 21, 2020)

Mostly it just looks wonky.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 21, 2020)

Mobile doesn’t seem to have a navigation for messages or notifications anywhere I can see...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 21, 2020)

I just realized the spoiler tags don’t work anymore. In the grand scheme of things, maybe not a huge deal, but I did make heavy use of them during mafia games.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2020)

I cant even find a way to log in on the mobile version?

apparently there is an app for android - called Invision Communities? But not for apple - if anyone wants to check that out?  They had one years ago that worked pretty well.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I cant even find a way to log in on the mobile version?
> 
> apparently there is an app for android - called Invision Communities? But not for apple - if anyone wants to check that out?  They had one years ago that worked pretty well.


Will try it out.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2020)

apparently I have to submit a request to get it approved, also available for Apple too I see....


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

I downloaded the app and didn't find it as one of the communities.

Also, the activity log is no longer working for me.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2020)

It has to be "approved"


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Looks like activity log and leaderboard aren't working, at least on mobile. Also, the site is not updating the things I've read. E.g. I've read all the posts in this thread, yet it still says "unread replies."

View attachment 18452


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Also shows only 4 replies to the topic:

View attachment 18453


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Can't react to posts:

View attachment 18454


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m using the full site on an iPad Pro.  My “unread content” just locks up on a blank page.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 22, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> I’m using the full site on an iPad Pro.  My “unread content” just locks up on a blank page.


Same thing happening with a Surface Pro and Dell XPS15 with Chrome, Edge or Firefox browsers. Also happening with Safari on an iPhone.

Was thinking there was some sort of upgrade behind the scenes as the layout was looking different.


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2020)

Same for me on Chrome with the unread content button.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Summary of things that don't work:


All activity page

Unread Content page

Leaderboard page

Clubs page

Reacting to posts

Viewing members' profiles (or my own)

Viewing my followed content

Post counts are not updating for topics

No notification bell icon on mobile

No messages icon on mobile for reading PMs

No way to log in from mobile (at least without checking the "Use desktop version" option for Chrome for mobile)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 24, 2020)

according to the homepage for this sub-forum, the last post was made here on Friday. which isn't true.

it's the same in the mafia thread. and my posts are going MIA...


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 24, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> according to the homepage for this sub-forum, the last post was made here on Friday. which isn't true.
> 
> it's the same in the mafia thread. and my posts are going MIA...


Yeah, I saw that you had mentioned me in the mafia thread, but when I go there the last post is from RBH on I think Saturday morning?  I did try to post a couple times in the thread but there is no update/my post is not going through, so yeah.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

In addition to my list above, creating a new topic does not work:

View attachment 18459


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, at least Invision Power Services is helping resolve issues. 

View attachment 18460


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

so fucking annoying.. sorry all


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> so fucking annoying.. sorry all


not your fault. evil overlords and all that.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

This is the only post that actually "updated" or me - all others still look like they are from friday?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 24, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> according to the homepage for this sub-forum, the last post was made here on Friday. which isn't true.
> 
> it's the same in the mafia thread. and my posts are going MIA...


Yeah, I saw you mentioned me in something (I am on desktop so I can FINALLY see notifications), but no post. WTF?

Also @Road Guy thank you for your persistence in helping get all these issues resolved. As a software engineer, I understand your pain completely.


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Same with all the folks here - can't see new posts, can't comment or like things, etc. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

@Road Guy

Things are starting to update again!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> @Road Guy
> 
> Things are starting to update again!
> 
> View attachment 18461


Woot, progress. Still waiting on Mafia thread, though.


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2020)

Unread content now showing up, but it's now repeating content that's already been viewed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks like everything is working today.

Am I the only one that likes the new visual style?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 24, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Looks like everything is working today.
> 
> Am I the only one that likes the new visual style?









I'm just kidding. I like it, there is a reason I switched from computer science and coding seems very difficult to master. So I give the behind the admins props for doing a great job making improvements.


----------



## User1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> I'm just kidding. I like it, there is a reason I switched from computer science and coding seems very difficult to master. So I give the behind the admins props for doing a great job making improvements.


 sounds suspicious. are you mafia?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 24, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> sounds suspicious. are you mafia?


We haven't started yet


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 24, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> We haven't started yet


Distraction! SUSPISH


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

Can anyone find the android app?  I don’t think the ios one is out yet?


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Can anyone find the android app?  I don’t think the ios one is out yet?


I have the app. Searched for engineer board in the communities, but nothing showed up for me yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

Dumb question but is the name

Invision Community or

invision communities?


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Dumb question but is the name
> 
> Invision Community or
> 
> invision communities?


Communities. Community is the board of Invision. Figured that out after downloading Community first.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Can anyone find the android app?  I don’t think the ios one is out yet?


I can’t find one for iOS except for the community app.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks - it must not be out yet for us macintrash users


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Any way to make the notification bubble red again?


----------



## User1 (Aug 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Any way to make the notification bubble red again?


i think it red for me?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

The color of the "little bell"?  - I think mine is green?

I can probably tweak the html for the layout and find that color, but I want to wait until they get the other kinks out before I make too many changes to it, they like to throw that back when I submit help tickets when their shit it f'd up and I ask them to fix something..


----------



## Violator (Aug 26, 2020)

well its not as bad as Facebooks desktop update


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Aug 26, 2020)

No notifications or inbox on Android Chrome mobile.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 26, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> No notifications or inbox on Android Chrome mobile.


Can confirm this occurs on my android phone as well


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 26, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> No notifications or inbox on Android Chrome mobile.


Yeah. I've been switching to the desktop version of the site to access notifications and PM's


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 27, 2020)

Violator said:


> well its not as bad as Facebooks desktop update


That one hurts too. 



MadamPirate PE said:


> No notifications or inbox on Android Chrome mobile.


Can also confirm.



jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah. I've been switching to the desktop version of the site to access notifications and PM's


I've done that as well but then it's effing tiny and I'm not a fan.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 27, 2020)

No notifications on iPhone safari.  Like, a single notification will pop up on the bottom, but I can't click to go to the notification (I can only close it), and there is not notification bell on the mobile page...so I can't actually see where the notifications are coming from when I have multiples in different threads.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 27, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I've done that as well but then it's effing tiny and I'm not a fan.


You should be able to zoom in. If you can't go to Chrome settings, Accessibility, and select Force Enable Zoom. 

I just leave that on all the time so I can always zoom in whether the site allows it or not.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 27, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> You should be able to zoom in. If you can't go to Chrome settings, Accessibility, and select Force Enable Zoom.
> 
> I just leave that on all the time so I can always zoom in whether the site allows it or not.


I can zoom and do because I've got awful vision. But it's still annoying.

The old site layout was def more mobile friendly


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2020)

so for us iphone users they are spending more time on the app than making the mobile version better, but also there have been almost daily new patches to install to fix some of these, I was going to wait until the weekend to do them since they seem to find new stuff every day...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2020)

I got an email that the app was approved - I still dont see it for iphone but if anyone wants to check it out on the old google sucks platform I would appreciate it!


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 1, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I got an email that the app was approved - I still dont see it for iphone but if anyone wants to check it out on the old google sucks platform I would appreciate it!


It's there for Android.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 1, 2020)

I can't log in to engineer boards from the app. It's giving me an error, but that could just be because it just got approved. I will continue trying every once in a while.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2020)

ok thanks, there may be a button I need to go press!


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 1, 2020)

I got it to open, but it doesn't seem to let me sign in


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2020)

thanks!  for the screen shot..

sorry this is annoying!  I dont think they were ready to roll it out


----------



## Dothracki PE (Sep 2, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> thanks!  for the screen shot..
> 
> sorry this is annoying!  I dont think they were ready to roll it out


No problem, it's a work in progress


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 14, 2020)

So on another forum I use, they use Invision and they have a menu button above the menu bar:




It seems like there's whitespace for it here on EB, but for some reason it's missing.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2020)

And that’s the mobile version I assume?


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 14, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> And that’s the mobile version I assume?


Yeah


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2020)

Dumb question Didkt see the image for some reason


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2020)

EB looks weird to me on latest version of Chrome on my updated Macbook laptop...

The icons at the top of the screen don't show up properly:




Also, the icons under people's usernames don't appear correctly:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 21, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> EB looks weird to me on latest version of Chrome on my updated Macbook laptop...
> 
> The icons at the top of the screen don't show up properly:
> 
> ...


Have you tried clearing your browser cache? Sometimes that helps with image issues (on other web sites, I don't know for sure if it will work for EB)


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Have you tried clearing your browser cache? Sometimes that helps with image issues (on other web sites, I don't know for sure if it will work for EB)


Just did and it didn't seem to help. Shucks.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 21, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> EB looks weird to me on latest version of Chrome on my updated Macbook laptop...
> 
> The icons at the top of the screen don't show up properly:
> 
> ...


I have this same issue.

What I've noticed is that all the browsers that accessed EB before the update were fine for me, but the browsers that I never use (safari) didn't have the icons. I believe the icons were cached by the browsers I frequently used before the update, and the new browsers I tried cannot access the resources for the icons.

I also confirmed this by opening an "incognito" tab in chrome on a known good browser (where the icons were not missing) and the icons were not displayed. That's because incognito mode does not used cached resources.

Seems like clearing the cache would just lose any resources that were previously downloaded before the update and will not fix missing icons.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 21, 2020)

@Road Guy I did some digging around and it appears some of the icons Invision is using are from font-awesome fonts. In the case below, this missing icon has the class *fa-caret-down*.




I checked the chrome console and confirmed the font-awesome fonts resource failed to download.




My first guess is that the fontawesome-webfont resource is https, and engineerboards.com is http. It could be an issue with cross-origin resources. Might be a question for IC support.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2020)

I've been using Chrome for EB access pretty much exclusively, either on my phone and my laptop. Now that I just went and checked on my phone, same issue there!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 21, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> @Road Guy I did some digging around and it appears some of the icons Invision is using are from font-awesome fonts. In the case below, this missing icon has the class *fa-caret-down*.
> 
> View attachment 18774
> 
> ...


Nice! @Road Guy come take a looksee!

Careful though, Chatt, RG might have you buying EB.com before you know it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 21, 2020)

I had icons on my phone (when I switched to desktop version) after the update but I did notice over the weekend that icons where missing.

I don't really check EB much since the update on my phone since it's less mobile friendly. Which means I'm missing out and messing up in maf lol


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2020)

Ok thanks, submitting a help ticket!

Due to the "size" of the board (which I dont think its where it was 5 years ago) I cant even manage most of those settings myself, I have to submit a help ticket, some type of could platform.

Has anyone else tried the android app? does it still suck?


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 22, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I don't really check EB much since the update on my phone since it's less mobile friendly. Which means I'm missing out and messing up in maf lol


Ditto.  I don't feel like downloading an app just to go on EB (no matter how much I like just checking things out), and it's super clunky on the mobile version of the webpage that it's actually difficult to navigate.  I have to double click/tap a bunch to get through and then the word formatting is usually off.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 22, 2020)

I still think the web browser (mobile and desktop) are the easiest to use.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 22, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ditto.  I don't feel like downloading an app just to go on EB (no matter how much I like just checking things out), and it's super clunky on the mobile version of the webpage that it's actually difficult to navigate.  I have to double click/tap a bunch to get through and then the word formatting is usually off.


+1 on being anti-app


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 22, 2020)

I just checked the app again and I still can't log in. 

It has a log in button:




And when I click it, it takes me here:




But then it just brings me back to the main page without signing me in.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2020)

so the menu is back on the mobile version - for some reason it does not like the top banner permanent ad placement I had there..

which seems really dumb!


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> so the menu is back on the mobile version - for some reason it does not like the top banner permanent ad placement I had there..
> 
> which seems really dumb!


YOU'RE THE MAN!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2020)

still working on the icon thing - I wasnt seeing it yesterday but now its there...


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 22, 2020)

And the gifs extension...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2020)

they show up on IE - annoying..


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> they show up on IE - annoying..


But ew, who uses IE?

Is it a Chrome thing then?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2020)

no its something here in the code, I can only commit to solving one problem a day


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> no its something here in the code, I can only commit to solving one problem a day


No worries! I'm glad to hear it's fixable. Luckily I know this site well enough to not need the icons!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2020)

This is why I normally wait till the end to update— it’s like every day....


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 22, 2020)

Wait, so now there's an even newer look?


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Yay!  Was super happy to get the notifications back on the mobile webpage!  Icons are still missing, but I can kinda figure out things based on the normal website.

One thing I have noticed on the normal website is when I click the notifications envelope I sometimes I have to click multiple times in a row for it to show the drop down of what the notification is.  Not sure if it's making me click as many times as I have a notification, but it's a bit annoying when I have both quotes/@'s and PMs in the log and I have to click like 7 times to get through to it.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Due to the "size" of the board (which I dont think its where it was 5 years ago) I cant even manage most of those settings myself, I have to submit a help ticket, some type of could platform.


Is the size of the board smaller or larger than it was 5 years ago?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 23, 2020)

my icons are broken again (desktop, chrome)


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2020)

Same, broke after I got a "board update" message when trying to load.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2020)

they went out for me yesterday, was hoping board update #7 would have done it..


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2020)

okay let me know if the icons no longer work for any of you all?

here and the mobile version?


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2020)

Working again for me on Chrome.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2020)

this time they didnt say it was my fault


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks good to me.


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 23, 2020)

Yup. Alles gut.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 23, 2020)

icons back on desktop (chrome)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 23, 2020)

Icons are back!  All of them. Even the ones I complained about months ago.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2020)

via Gfycat


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 24, 2020)

So this is super minor. I'm wondering if it's just me.

When using the site on mobile (Chrome for Android) I used to be able to long press, and select text for copying. Now I can't. I get the "quote selection" popup from the site, but not the phone system's copy, paste menu. My guess is the "quote selection" feature is suppressing the copy/paste functionality.

If everything else works, I wouldn't necessarily stress over this. But I"m curious if everyone else sees the same behavior?


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 24, 2020)

I still have both.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I still have both.
> 
> View attachment 18844


Yep, it's working for me now too.  It definitely wasn't earlier. I guess it was something else? (maybe operator error)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2020)

I fixed it 

Just Kidding, glad its working!


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm ready for the next update. Let's do it.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 20, 2020)

LOL! Sometimes I just need to laugh at these Google ads!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2020)

Do you think its based on what you search for?  I dont ever see those, but I do see lots of ads for jeep parts and lately security cameras and flagpoles!

the google sucks ads get crazier when the traffic pics up, guest traffic has been really high lately.. not rocky mountain high, but high


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 20, 2020)

It isn't based on what I searched for.

Then again, I have set my google account to not be tracked for their ads.

Hmm, maybe that's why I saw it.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

I didnt mean to imply you were researching tecnhigues on how to beat up women! 

Does anyone see (when they refresh the screen) or go back to the main page multipe banner ads at the top? for example sometimes when I go back to main page it cycles through 3 top banner ads real quicklike?


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 21, 2020)

I see the triple ad when I login and sometimes during a refresh. It's so quick that I've started to ignore it most of the time.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 21, 2020)

^^ Same here.

On another note, it would be crazy to get a sweatshirt like these:




You would likely get at least a double take from most people.


----------

